# Issues I Am Busy Fixing.



## Gizmo (9/1/14)

Please bear with my I know what the issues are and I am busy fixing them.


Can't change avatar images
Signature not updating
Errors sometimes replying to posts
MYSQL Error on front page at times
Please bear with me. I promise to have this done ASAP.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/1/14)

Also if you have any to add, please do so here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/1/14)

Noticed you mentioned Avatar images. I can't seem to find signatures.


----------



## Silver (10/1/14)

Hi Gizmo

Another glitch I noticed is that when you add two consecutie capital letters into the title of a new thread, it automatically uncapitalises the second letter. 

For example, i created a thread this morning. In the title it had SA. It automatically became Sa.


----------



## Gizmo (10/1/14)

Ok silver 1 thanks for the info. 

Revn. Not quite sure what you mean


----------



## Andre (10/1/14)

Giz, place where you start for your signature banner under your name at the top does not show. Have an idea this is only the case for moderators/administrators. I had to change my signature banner using the admin site.


----------



## Andre (10/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Hi Gizmo
> 
> Another glitch I noticed is that when you add two consecutie capital letters into the title of a new thread, it automatically uncapitalises the second letter.
> 
> For example, i created a thread this morning. In the title it had SA. It automatically became Sa.


I added a space between the S and the A as an interim solution, Silver. Great thread btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Ok silver 1 thanks for the info.
> 
> Revn. Not quite sure what you mean





Matthee said:


> Giz, place where you start for your signature banner under your name at the top does not show. Have an idea this is only the case for moderators/administrators. I had to change my signature banner using the admin site.



I mean what @Matthee just said. 
Couldn't find the option to change my sig.


----------



## Silver (10/1/14)

Thanks @Gizmo and @Matthee.


----------



## Gizmo (13/1/14)

Can't change avatars FIXED

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Can't change avatars FIXED



Mods signatures still down?


----------



## Gizmo (13/1/14)

Still working on it.


----------



## Gizmo (29/1/14)

Looks like signature issue is the only one left correct?


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

Thanks for all your trouble and time, @Gizmo. Much appreciated.


----------

